# Room Treatment Help w/REW Graph



## Firochromis (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, I' m a music lover and have a humble system in my living room. I want to treat my room acoustics since I guess it's awful in that manner. First of all, it has an irregular shape, and the system is placed to the one side of the room. Secondly, there is A LOT of window in the room and one big aquarium (not now, but in a few months' time) 

This is my room:

Listening point is marked with red figures. Speakers are some 10 feet between, and the right speakers has 3 feet clearence with a huge window. Left one has a bigger open area to its left. Speakers are 1.5 feet away the wall, and listening point is just in front of the wall (no area behind).






























I want to build bass traps behind the speakers and diffusor between speakers and listening position like the one in the link. I can also build a diffusor to ceiling.

http://www.pmerecords.com/Diffusor.cfm

Below is REW output in my room. (Right speaker is BLUE; Left speaker is RED)

So, I need a final help to decide the dimensions of traps and diffusors.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Diffusion at the ceiling reflection points will be fine. Doing them above all your equipment on the front wall won't really be very useful.

I would recommend adding absorption on the wall behind the seating position since you're so close to the wall where all the bass will build up.

Bryan


----------



## Firochromis (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Brian and thank you for your reply. I appreciate it 

I have a few questions.

1. I did not understand "ceiling reflection points". What I am thinking is to cover some portion of the ceiling between my setup and listening point with QRD diffusors. I can use 4 pieces 40" * 40" diffusors with a 8" depth. According to below link, this dimensions would affect 860Hz-2000Hz range.

http://web.archive.org/web/20070429235805/http://www.mhsoft.nl/DiffusorCalculator.html

2. I was planning to use a QRD behind the listening position but as I understand you recommend a fiberglass panel. What should its' depth be? Unfortunately it is limited to 40" * 50".

3. What about behind the speakers? As I see from the graph, right speaker needs a treatment at 40 Hz-50 Hz range; and left one at 70 Hz - 90 Hz. And both of them has a fall between 100 Hz - 300 Hz range. 

Thanks in advance and happy new year


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

1. You have reflection areas on the ceiling just like on the side walls that should be addressed. That's what I was referring to. The things you're looking to build will be OK but that's a pretty high low end cutoff for first reflection diffusion all the way up to almost 900Hz. 

2 QRD bedhing the listening position will do you basically no good. First, you have bass problems from proximity that need to be addressed. Second, you're nowhere near far enough away from the diffuser to allow it to function properly.

3. The difference in response is due to the side wall non-symmetry left to right, not the wall behind the speakers.

Bryan


----------

